
Show HN: I built Lambda's $12,500 deep learning rig for $6200 - lawrenceyan
https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/ayd01o/p_i_built_lambdas_12500_deep_learning_rig_for_6200
======
webmaven
Interesting. Also, a Lambda employee's comment on upgrading the rig to more
equivalent hardware for an additional $2k is cool.

That said, does _any_ dedicated deep learning rig really need more than 2 CPU
cores per GPU? Seems a missed opportunity for saving some $$$.

